
Facebook’s old web design will disappear in September - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/21/21395079/facebook-new-design-default-september-classic-interface-disappearing
======
sgt
The new design isn't bad per se but I have two complaints: why can't I switch
off chat or disable/hide it? (Perhaps I can but I didn't look hard enough) and
secondly: performance seems to suffer badly when you are reading through long
discussion threads or simply scrolling down in a group to go back e.g a couple
of months. They are obviously lazy loading this into the DOM and storing it
inefficiently as it's equally slow in both Chrome, Safari etc. This can easily
be solved by just being able to load that content more statically with page
selection e.g. click on page 30 at the bottom of the screen instead of having
infinite scrolling which nobody actually needs.

------
andrew-dc
I still don't even have the option to switch. Not sure why. Maybe Facebook
noticed my epic unfollowing of nearly everyone and everything to clean up the
feed... haha.

